# Filter Recommendation or 29g



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm setting up a 29 gallon tank in my home office.

For the filter, I'm between a HOT Magnum Pro Kit or an Emperor 280. I really like the BioWheel concept so that is how I knocked out the Rena, Fluval, and AquaClear.

What should I go with? I'd like to either buy the Emperor locally today (big sale - $38 through the end of today) or order the HOT Magnum from Big Al's.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Go with Emperor also I always like to go big on filters might just be me, But get the next biggest one yo can I think it is the 400. Yes I love the biowheels on it also the 2 seperate pumps. BUt if you want the same product almost just get the Penguin BIO-Wheel Power Filters 350 is as big as they go though


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The Emperor 400 is on sale as well. My understanding of the major difference between the Penguin and the Emperor is that the Emperor line uses dual pumps whereas the Penguin only uses one. The two benefits to the dual pumps are that if one fails the filter will continue to run, albeit at a reduced capacity, and that is much quieter. The cost difference is negligible. The Penguin 350 is on sale at Petco for $39.97 and the Emperor 400 is $54.97.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

COM:

Please note that dual pumps in the manufacturer's literature does not necessarily mean two motors.

I have googled with no joy but from what "little bit I have found" the "Emperor line" consists of rudimentary impellers and housings with one motor.

I have also googled with not much joy for Penguin filters and once again from what "little bit I have found" the impeller and housing are very rudimentary.

Of particular importance, IMHO, is that I could not ascertain that the the "Emperor line" has a some type of shut off for the motor if one of the pumps fail and hence with the "Emperor line" you may be getting twice the probability of the motor burning up.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The main difference I see with the emperor, is the spray bar that keeps the bio-wheel turning even if the cartridge gets totally clogged. This is good insurance, between the emperor and the penguin, I would always take the emperor. The spray bar does have some drawbacks, if you adjust it wrong it will water your lid like a lawn sprinkler. The HOT magnums are quieter with less evaporation, so might be preferred in a show tank, but since you have to remove the whole filter to clean, should be used with a second filter.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

TR- thanks for the info on the motor in the Emperor.

I decided to go with the Emperor 400 instead of the HOT Magnum because there really would not be room for a second filter with a HOT. Plus it was on sale at Big Al's for $39.99!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> is the spray bar that keeps the bio-wheel turning even if the cartridge gets totally clogged.


emc: you did good for my edification here.

I flat missed the spray bar in the product description.

I had also never even considered this functioning of a spray bar in a biowheel filter.




COM said:


> ... I decided to go with the Emperor 400 ...


COM: Two Items:

 Although the product description indicates that the flow is 400GPH please consider thoroughly rinsing the filter cartridge weekly in WC water as I do not know the particulars of the flow distribution between the biowheel and filter cartridge.

 You might consider the rinsing for a year or so and then placing only mechanical media in the cartridge area.
Also you might consider placing typical mechanical filtration media in the "Refillable Media Containers".

TR


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

TR- thanks for the tips. I'll keep a close eye on the cartridges and I'll definitely be making some modifications - always do!


----------

